
MAP OF THE DAY: Here's Why AT&T-Mobile Might Actually Be Good For Consumers - hoag
http://www.businessinsider.com/map-of-the-day-att-2011-3
======
forgotAgain
_So, ultimately, what's more important? Keeping a number of competitors in the
market. Or helping build a better network for consumers?_

Can anyone possibly believe that a company that is notorious for bad network
coverage will change it's behavior pattern because they have a larger share of
the market.

------
hoag
This is precisely an example of what I was arguing in my comments to the other
two recent discussion re: this new merger.

